# What kind of feeding plan?



## mcompton1973 (Jun 11, 2012)

ok, I have a few goats...commercial meet goats. My 10 year old wanted to do 4h so we got her a Boer. She will live in a stall with a friend and be the 4h project. I need some ideas on what to feed her (brands etc) We have Orschlens, TSC, and Atwoods near us. 

So far we only feed ours pasture. lol. Not much pasture in the barn stall. 

Thanks a ton.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I would see if you could get show rite or honor show chow. They are both good show feeds. I know tractor supply won't have them but not sure about the others. Of course shell need hay, grass hay is good for easier keepers. Alfalfa if she needs a little more weight.


----------

